

Most wanted top-level domains (TLDs by the number of bids) - olegkikin
http://olegkikin.com/tld.html

======
olegkikin
Based on this document: [http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-
status/application-resu...](http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-
status/application-results/strings-1200utc-13jun12-en)

